# SimCity: Update 8 bringt neue Regionen und einige Verbesserungen mit sich



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *SimCity: Update 8 bringt neue Regionen und einige Verbesserungen mit sich*

					Im offiziellen Forum zu SimCity wurde jüngst das Changelog zum kürzlich erschienenen Update 8 veröffentlicht, das sämtliche Nachbesserungen der neuen Version auflistet. Mit vier neuen Regionen gibt es vor allem zusätzlichen Content.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *SimCity: Update 8 bringt neue Regionen und einige Verbesserungen mit sich*


----------



## Lui (3. November 2013)

Warum, warum nur. Wir wollen doch nur größere Städte!!!! Nicht son Mist!! -.-


----------



## Infernal-jason (3. November 2013)

Größere Städte gibs erst mit dem nächsten Sim city (mit größeren städten/bessere Grafik/noch bessere KI) *sarkasmus ende*


----------



## TimoReimann (4. November 2013)

Die hängen sich ja ganzschön ins Zeug mit den Updates... immerhin.

Für mich ist die Spieleserie mittlerweile aber auch von EA runtergeritten. Alleine wenn ich schon das Science-Fiction Zeug aus "Städte der Zukunft" sehe... Sim City 3000 und Sim City 4 waren noch grundsolide, aber jetzt ist die Serie abgehoben.


----------



## Minga_Bua (4. November 2013)

Mir würd ja erstmal reichen wenn der Verkehr laufen würde.

Ab ca. 200k Einwohner ist die Zufahrt dermaßen geblockt.. jetzt bei 380k kommen die Ölliefer Lkws immer zu spät und das Kraftwerk schaltet bereits runter...


----------

